# US Federal Employee Health Benefit Plans (FEHB)



## RBay (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm in Ajijic, not yet in Medicare, and can pick an FEHB plan during open season (right now). I have Blue Cross, but it is pricey, and doesn't seem as necessary here in Mexico as it was in the US. Any recommendation for or against other FEHB plans for an expat in Mexico?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcom RBay. Perhaps some other ex-federal employees will offer their experiences.


----------



## doc44 (Dec 16, 2009)

*BC/BS-Fed.*



RVGRINGO said:


> Welcom RBay. Perhaps some other ex-federal employees will offer their experiences.


 I am retired from the VA with BC-fed. Just now looking into it mysself. Since meds are so cheap down here I havent used a claims forms yet but have talked with the people in the international section and they seem quite knowlegable. 
I think that anything further would require finding a physician who has worked in the US and understands the requirements. We found an oral surgeon who did his residency and advanced residency in the US. He has referred us to a GP who practices both here and in the US.
Keep intouch and we will be able to provide further info in the future.


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Fehp*



rbay said:


> i'm in ajijic, not yet in medicare, and can pick an fehb plan during open season (right now). I have blue cross, but it is pricey, and doesn't seem as necessary here in mexico as it was in the us. Any recommendation for or against other fehb plans for an expat in mexico?



i have blue cross federal and it works here medicare does not pay outside the usa

i had bowel surg. And the bill was 120000 mx and blue cross paid it 
read you benifits on overseas at : Blue cross fed


----------

